# Bulova



## gran99 (Apr 21, 2005)

How do you feel about his watch?

Bulova 96C21 Millennia Perpetual Calendar Minute Repeater









http://www.vassfamily.net/gadgets/bulova.html

I like it and its not all that expensive either but i do not know anyone who has had it







any experiences on this board with this timepiece?

Regards

gran


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.









The movements are made by Citizen. I have owned the Citizen version and they are very nice.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like it


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've seen them before although I haven't owned one. I like them


----------



## gran99 (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the answers so far and I like it too









Any scandinavias here?

Regards

gran


----------

